# Music Conservatory and Qualification?



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

I am interested to know more about good music conservatory in your country/states and the qualification if I want to get in. Some major questions in my mind are:

1. Does the conservatory has age limit? 
2. Do I need to know more than one instrument to be qualifies (ie: piano and string)?
3. Does the school accept foreign students? Because I mostly likely will be the foreign student. 
4. Tell me whatever information that you know, the more the better. ^_^;;


A little history of me: (going write it in point form because it will be easier to read)
-I am turning 20 at the end of 2011
-I am from Malaysia (so uncool)
-Malaysia is a country where music education is not important
-I learned piano since 8, had been with 3 teachers and never really practiced for lessons. (Bad I know T_T)
-My practical has a higher grade than theory
-My grades are weird. I passed Grade 5's practical exam, skipped Grade 6 and 7 but failed Grade 8's exam.
-I stop playing after 18 because I am taking Diploma in Graphic Design. 
-Also, I did not choose music after high school because I did not know what can I do (except teacher) after I graduate from music course. I am living with people saying: You are going to end up as a teacher (only!!) after you graduate. There is nothing else you can do.
-Which I am sure is not true because I start to attend to some concert and realised that those are bluffs.. 

My plan: 
I wish to take music in 2014. I am graduating graphic design in December 2012 and I am going to use 3 months to travel and use the rest of 2013 to take lessons for whatever it needs to get into a music conservatory, assuming the world never ends after 2012. 

Thanks for reading. Do ask if you need more information. =)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

My conservatory doesn't have an age limit. It accepts people as young as 16 in special programs (or regular enrollment if they have their secondary education diploma).

We don't have to do more then one instrument (even though it's possible to enroll in more then one course), but I know of some other schools where you have to take piano courses. You don't need to know how to play before entering though.

We have a lot of foreign students from all over the world, there is no problem with that.

Forget about travelling. If you really want to enter a music, then you'll spend all your free time you have practicing your playing skills and taking courses (and if you can, with teachers at the school you're looking into enrolling, and if not at least conservatory level teachers that are willing to take on people with less experience)


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

May I know what is the name of your conservatory?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Conservatoire Royal de Mons


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder if this is paid or public conservatory.


----------

